# Anti-Flab Arm Corsets



## Darla (Sep 23, 2008)

I never heard of this before, but i suppose it can be a problem so i will share it here.

*Anti-Flab Arm Corsets *
















ax &amp; Jewels have come up with the first ever corsetry for arms. The loose skin after weight loss and stubborn flab that just wonâ€™t go away can be firmed up with their targeted compression garments. The special knitted fabric sleeves also provide support after surgery by minimizing pain and swelling during the healing process.

There are two styles which are available in black or skin tone colours. The Pliene sleeve offers the most coverage - from wrist to shoulder. The sleeves for the De Quart only covers the upper arms. The Pleine costs $65.75 whils the De Quart is $60.75.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 23, 2008)

Interesting idea!


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 23, 2008)

Actually that is a really cool idea!


----------



## Lucy (Sep 23, 2008)

lol those pics are sooo just photoshopped! interesting though. would you wear it underneath stuff? i don't really get how it works.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Sep 24, 2008)

It really does look like they just photoshopped the images...


----------



## Ricci (Sep 24, 2008)

Photoshop @ its best who has arms like that?


----------



## Darla (Sep 24, 2008)

why? its just compression fabric like what the basketball players put on their arms. i think the intent is to pull up that flabby underarm fat.


----------



## Karren (Sep 24, 2008)

I need an anti-flab body corset!! Lol


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 24, 2008)

I guess if it worked it'd be a good idea for some... I'd prefer to try and get rid of them through weight training myself, but each to their own I guess


----------



## Darla (Sep 25, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess if it worked it'd be a good idea for some... I'd prefer to try and get rid of them through weight training myself, but each to their own I guess yeah i was thinking of it that way. you would have to be pretty darn flabby for the skin to sort of hang there. but something like that might happen if you lost a lot of weight.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 25, 2008)

Like the article said; people who have had extreme weight loss.

They have arms/skin that hangs like that because the skin's elasticity has been stretched past the point of no return.

No exercise will repair it, only surgery.

Not everyone has the resources for surgery so something like this could be a realistic option.


----------



## makeup junkie8 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey Drla i have not heard of this.What will they think of next?Do you think that

this really works?I have a little loose skin on my upper arms,do to weight lose.

I am always trying new things that come out for selfhelp.TIA makeup junkie8


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 25, 2008)

What next! If you want trim and taught arms, do some weights!


----------



## LookLovely429 (Sep 25, 2008)

I am all about under garments...no matter your size or shape they always make your outfit look different. I definitely am interested in trying it.


----------



## t0nyaB (Sep 25, 2008)

Seems uncomfortable to me.


----------



## daer0n (Sep 25, 2008)

Haha, yeah photoshopping is good to get rid of flab and other stuff...i wouldnt pay that much for those, i'd rather excersice, best way of getting rid of the flab


----------

